# New to Cairo



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi 

I will be moving to Cairo with my family in a few weeks time. As my child is quite young (just over a year old) my wife and i will need to visit, find a place to rent, furnish it and then bring our little boy to the country so that his transition is as smooth as possible. 
Can you please advise me on:
- reliable estate agents websites for rental properties
- where can we find furniture that can be of good quality and can be delivered relatively quickly?
- what is the difference between Maadi and Katamayen Heights areas?
- can we find good nurseries and in what areas? Any websites you can recommend?

Thank you in advance

Vag


----------



## khater (Oct 11, 2008)

u can check cairo.criaglist.org expatriates.com
maadi is near nile and closer to downtown and its a developed neighbourhood,while katameya is a new area with fewer people less services and can be accesed only through a highway
i think to find nannies and more social life maadi whould be betterand its still very close to katameya
u can find electrical devices at carrfour,some furniture there,u can check era agency coldwell banker for houseing ,or alwaseet newspaper for hosuing or local agencies and realestates
for modern furniture just head to shooping malls or shops in maadi but its more expensive here than europe


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If you are renting then you will find most places come furnished


----------



## yanai (Aug 8, 2009)

*rents*

Maadi and Degla r nice places to stay where furnished apartments(3 bedroom) cost $2000 per month and upwards..
Kattamia heights, I believe is more expensive whr most places come around $3000 or more..
In Maadi/Degla I am sure you ll be able to find almost everything tht u might need like nursery/schools/restaurants/supermarkets/social life...


----------

